# Enlever touches macbook pro ?



## simondc (2 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Après avoir renversé du sirop sur le clavier de mon Macbook pro unibody (2009), certaines touches collent lorsque j'appuie dessus. Je voudrais donc savoir s'il est possible, sur ce modèle, de déclipser simplement les touches en faisant levier ?


----------



## heymilee (3 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, simondc ma soeur avait renversé un bon grand verre de coca sur mon macbook pro javais donc cherché sur le net comment faire. tu peux déclipser délicatement tes touches une a une et les nettoyer avec un coton tige humide, ensuite il faut les sécher mais pas trop près avec un sèche cheveux, attention que les touches ne fondent pas, et ensuite tu les remets, tu teste si ça marche bien et tu refais jusqu'à ce que ça colle plus ! ça m'a pris énormément de temps et y  a toujours quelque touches qui bugguent. sinon j'avais demandé a un centre qui réparait les mac et ça coute super cher. et  j'avais un problème avec le lecteur cd/dvd donc je leur ai amené ils avaient voulu me faire payer alors qu'il était encore sous garantie, j'ai gueulé et ils m'ont tout fait gratos y compris le nettoyage des touches  gros coup de chance, bon courage et prends ton temps c'est délicat !


----------



## simondc (3 Avril 2011)

heymilee a dit:


> Bonjour, simondc ma soeur avait renversé un bon grand verre de coca sur mon macbook pro javais donc cherché sur le net comment faire. tu peux déclipser délicatement tes touches une a une et les nettoyer avec un coton tige humide, ensuite il faut les sécher mais pas trop près avec un sèche cheveux, attention que les touches ne fondent pas, et ensuite tu les remets, tu teste si ça marche bien et tu refais jusqu'à ce que ça colle plus ! ça m'a pris énormément de temps et y  a toujours quelque touches qui bugguent. sinon j'avais demandé a un centre qui réparait les mac et ça coute super cher. et  j'avais un problème avec le lecteur cd/dvd donc je leur ai amené ils avaient voulu me faire payer alors qu'il était encore sous garantie, j'ai gueulé et ils m'ont tout fait gratos y compris le nettoyage des touches  gros coup de chance, bon courage et prends ton temps c'est délicat !



Merci pour ta réponse heymilee!
J'ai la "chance" de n'avoir qu'une dizaine de touches endommagées. Par contre, es-tu sur qu'il est toujours possible d'enlever les touches de cette façon sur un macbook pro unibody ? J'ai lu sur internet qu'Apple avait rendu ça impossible.


----------



## heymilee (3 Avril 2011)

je connais pas le unibody j'ai le macbook pro, tu peux toujours tenter sur une touche dont tu ne te sers pas trop


----------



## simondc (3 Avril 2011)

heymilee a dit:


> je connais pas le unibody j'ai le macbook pro, tu peux toujours tenter sur une touche dont tu ne te sers pas trop



Tu as un macbook pro qui date de quand ?


----------



## heymilee (3 Avril 2011)

2008 il me semble


----------



## mongoose (3 Avril 2011)

et sur ce site :
http://www.ifixit.com/

il n'y aurait pas la solution ??


----------



## simondc (3 Avril 2011)

mongoose a dit:


> et sur ce site :
> http://www.ifixit.com/
> 
> il n'y aurait pas la solution ??



Non, la page correspondant à mon modèle est cella-là : http://www.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Pro_13"_Unibody_Mid_2009
Sans mode d'emploi concernant le clavier ou les touches.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------

Sinon est-ce qu'il est possible d'atteindre le clavier par l'intérieur ? Je n'ai pas trouvé de guide sur ifixit pour ça !


----------



## mongoose (3 Avril 2011)

Et il n'y a pas sur le site une explication pour un mac/clavier ?
Histoire d'avoir un aperçu d'une hypothétique solution !


----------



## simondc (3 Avril 2011)

mongoose a dit:


> Et il n'y a pas sur le site une explication pour un mac/clavier ?
> Histoire d'avoir un aperçu d'une hypothétique solution !



J'ai trouvé des vidéos sur YouTube de personnes qui expliquent comment enlever les touches sur des MacBook mais j'ai lu que ce n'est plus possible sur les modèles les plus récents, et je ne trouve rien sur ifixit à propos de ça. 
Quant au démontage d'un MBP unibody, aucun guide n'explique comment atteindre le clavier par derrière. Si quelqu'un a ça, je suis preneur !


----------



## bobywankenoby (3 Avril 2011)

simondc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après avoir renversé du sirop sur le clavier de mon Macbook pro unibody (2009), certaines touches collent lorsque j'appuie dessus. Je voudrais donc savoir s'il est possible, sur ce modèle, de déclipser simplement les touches en faisant levier ?


Bonjour,
J'ai enlevé des touches sur mon MB pro mid 2009...
Il faut faire attention mais c'est possible...les touches sont "attachées" à des pinouilles en alu qui font partie intégrante du chassis...donc si on casse ces pinouilles, il faudra changer le topcase en entier...

Sinon, il faut un outil très fin et de préférence en plastique pour ne pas rayer/abimer.
IL faut délicatement soulever la touche (pour arriver à appuyer sur le point d'ancrage de la toucher et ainsi elle va se libérer... donc vous aurez accès au reste de la touche...pour la remettre, c'est beaucoup plus simple...
La touche la plus délicate étant la barre espace...
Ce n'est pas clair mais je poste des photos dans la foulée...je vais d'abord garder ma fille!

slts

Voilà les photos!




http://img840.imageshack.us/i/dsc4079web.jpg/
http://img405.imageshack.us/i/dsc4080web.jpg/
http://img847.imageshack.us/i/dsc4085web.jpg/
http://img687.imageshack.us/i/dsc4086web.jpg/


----------



## simondc (3 Avril 2011)

bobywankenoby a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai enlevé des touches sur mon MB pro mid 2009...
> Il faut faire attention mais c'est possible...les touches sont "attachées" à des pinouilles en alu qui font partie intégrante du chassis...donc si on casse ces pinouilles, il faudra changer le topcase en entier...
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse détaillée 
Lorsque je soulève une touche, j'ai l'impression que les petits morceaux de plastique blanc qui la retiennent vont se casser, ils ont l'air attachés à la fois à la touche et à l'ordinateur en dessous. Je peux quand même y aller ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h08 ----------

Bon je me suis lancé, il faut effectivement faire attention mais c'est faisable.
Par contre mon rétro-éclairage est beaucoup plus faible sur les touches qui ont reçues du sirop, est-ce qu'il existe un moyen de réparer cela ?


----------



## cherryblue (3 Avril 2011)

heymilee a dit:


> ensuite il faut les sécher mais pas trop près avec un sèche cheveux, attention que les touches ne fondent pas,



surtout pas ! ne jamais utiliser un sèche cheveux pour sécher un portable qui a pris l'eau, encore moins s'il s'agit d'une boisson sucrée

1 - la chaleur, même faible, peut détruire ou endommager des composants de la carte mère
2 - le flux d'air généré par le sèche cheveux va disperser encore plus le liquide à l'intérieur (et le sucre,ça colle, avec la chaleur dégagée ensuite par le portable en fonctionnement, ça fait une espèce de colle poisseuse...), sans parler du risque, en dispersant le liquide, de cramer des composants, provoquer des court-circuits (batterie, pile interne etc) et augmenter les risques d'oxydation 

il faut retourner le portable et le laisser sécher plusieurs jours sans l'allumer


----------



## bobywankenoby (3 Avril 2011)

cherryblue a dit:


> surtout pas ! ne jamais utiliser un sèche cheveux pour sécher un portable qui a pris l'eau, encore moins s'il s'agit d'une boisson sucrée
> 
> 1 - la chaleur, même faible, peut détruire ou endommager des composants de la carte mère
> 2 - le flux d'air généré par le sèche cheveux va disperser encore plus le liquide à l'intérieur (et le sucre,ça colle, avec la chaleur dégagée ensuite par le portable en fonctionnement, ça fait une espèce de colle poisseuse...), sans parler du risque, en dispersant le liquide, de cramer des composants, provoquer des court-circuits (batterie, pile interne etc) et augmenter les risques d'oxydation
> ...


Bonsoir,
Pour le sèche cheveux, il disait d'abord qu'il avait démonté les touches avant d'utiliser le sèche cheveux sur lesdites touches.

slts

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h57 ----------

Bonsoir,
Pour le rétro éclairage, alors là...je ne vois que le changement du topcase...mais c'est chèro...

slts


----------



## heymilee (3 Avril 2011)

cherryblue a dit:


> surtout pas ! ne jamais utiliser un sèche cheveux pour sécher un portable qui a pris l'eau, encore moins s'il s'agit d'une boisson sucrée
> 
> 1 - la chaleur, même faible, peut détruire ou endommager des composants de la carte mère
> 2 - le flux d'air généré par le sèche cheveux va disperser encore plus le liquide à l'intérieur (et le sucre,ça colle, avec la chaleur dégagée ensuite par le portable en fonctionnement, ça fait une espèce de colle poisseuse...), sans parler du risque, en dispersant le liquide, de cramer des composants, provoquer des court-circuits (batterie, pile interne etc) et augmenter les risques d'oxydation
> ...



je sèche pas les touches sur le clavier même donc rien ne chauffe sur l'ordi et j'y suis arrivée sans problème cela fait plus d'un an et je n'ai aucun problème


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Avril 2011)

La carte mère et tous les composants résistent mieux au sèche cheveux qu'à l'eau.  Tout ce qui est dans le portable sauf la batterie, le disque dur et le superdrive, supporte facilement 90°C.


----------



## heymilee (4 Avril 2011)

Merci à bobywankenoby et Pascal_TTH de soutenir ma petite méthode. et bobywankenoby "elle disait" oui oui oui je suis une fille =)


----------



## bobywankenoby (4 Avril 2011)

heymilee a dit:


> Merci à bobywankenoby et Pascal_TTH de soutenir ma petite méthode. et bobywankenoby "elle disait" oui oui oui je suis une fille =)


Bonjour,
Oups la boulette! Je n'ai pas fait gaffe!
Donc désolé mademoiselle/madame!
Slts


----------

